# hoping for some answers



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm a 29 year old survivior of colon cancer (2 years in remission yay me!) My oncologist has recently been following some irregular chest nodules that he maintains should be nothing to worry about, but has to be watched. In march the incidentally found a 9mm thyroid nodule (that appeared solid) on ct but said it should also be of no concern. Fast forward 6 months later, and it is now 1.8cms and apparently warranted an ultrasound.

My ultrasound was completed friday, and I don't have anymore answers than what I did before. I honestly wasn't too worried at all, but of course now scanxiety has kicked in. From all my research it would seem that there are only a few documented cases of metastatic colon cancer in the thyroid so I would assume that's not the case here - but with the lung nodules and swollen gland on my right side, the wheels are turning in my brain and of course the word cancer is getting louder and louder.

I'm hoping someone might be able to help me out a little with these reults, though they are noted to only be the preliminary results.

So here they are.

Mp/lp Solid hyperechoic nodule with a hypo rim measuring 1.8x1.1x0.9 The right lobe size is 1.7 x 1.1. The left lobe size is 1.6 x 1.0 cm. Isthmus (have no idea what this is) 0.2cm. No other nodules were found.

I am having trouble swallowing, though have been for about 6 months, never would have related it to thyroid. Also a very raspy voice but again thought maybe smoking related.

If anyone can help me out it would be so greatly appreciated. I'm aware no one can tell me whether this is cancer or not, but moreso looking for some insight into the results and what to expect next. Maybe if anyone has gone through a similar experience.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention I ad a tsh drawn and it was normal at 0.64


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

A single nodule of that size should get a little attention, especially since it has doubled in size in 6 months.

The best way to determine the status of the nodule is to get it biopsied. Those results will determine your next steps.

Should surgery be necessary, it generally requires an overnight hospital stay. Some people return to work fairly quickly. Depending on the pathology, further treatment with radioactive iodine may be given. If the thyroid is fully removed, patients take thyroid replacement medication for life.

That is the short of it. In the meantime, get the FNA for more answers.

Good for you re: colon cancer. This could be a benign nodule, so in the meantime, breathe deep. You can do this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iceis007 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a 29 year old survivior of colon cancer (2 years in remission yay me!) My oncologist has recently been following some irregular chest nodules that he maintains should be nothing to worry about, but has to be watched. In march the incidentally found a 9mm thyroid nodule (that appeared solid) on ct but said it should also be of no concern. Fast forward 6 months later, and it is now 1.8cms and apparently warranted an ultrasound.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you are a survivor and we are mighty glad you are here!

Solid aways raises suspicion. Due to the fact that you already survived colon cancer, please please insist on FNA or better yet get in to see an ENT. This truly is nothing to fluff off. You also seem to have some clinical symptoms i.e. swallowing and raspy voice that would imply cancer should be considered and thoroughly investigated.

From what you are saying, I personally think that having a whole body MRI with iodine contrast material would be a very good idea.

"Once a survivor, always a survivor!"


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go you!

Yes, get is biopsied. It's quick and easy and will give you some peace of mind.

If it is bad news, know that thyroid cancer is totally different than other cancers. It's easily treatable and the prognosis is great. I realize you have some other emotions floating around there since you've dealt with another cancer, so I don't mean to minimize those...I just want you to know that most of us who have dealt with thyroid cancer are doing just fine.


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!

Its weird. The approach to FNA is so complex. It says generally a hyperechoic nodule is beneign, but no matter what if its solid it needs to be analyzed under microscope. Mine is hyperechoic with a thin hypo rim. I have not a clue what this means, if its more likely to be beneign or malignant. Do you guys know if this generally makes a difference?

I haven't gotten any other results as of yet. I have an appointment on the tenth of october to discuss results with my oncologist. I'm still sort of nervous; literature suggests that mets to the thyroid from colon cancer are pretty much rare instances, then newer literature suggests it should always be considered.

Its the waiting and the waiting and the initial 'oh its nothing' that turns into more tests and more tests. I've been following lung nodules that have been the scare for the past 6 months, now were on to this lol. Thank the Lord for diagnostic imaging huh? Haha.

Thanks again for responding and ill be sure to come back with either the more detailed results, or an appointment for a FNA.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iceis007 said:


> Thanks so much guys!
> 
> Its weird. The approach to FNA is so complex. It says generally a hyperechoic nodule is beneign, but no matter what if its solid it needs to be analyzed under microscope. Mine is hyperechoic with a thin hypo rim. I have not a clue what this means, if its more likely to be beneign or malignant. Do you guys know if this generally makes a difference?
> 
> ...


Sounds like the nodule has a hypoattenuating rim which is usually a microcalcification and is suspicious. Just suspicious.


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys. Just wanted to update everyone. I'm set for a biopsy for October. 31st. It was originally booked for January 22nd, but when I heard that date it scared me a bit. I googled the endo, found an email for her, and emailed her my concerns. She was quick to reply, and said that the ultrasound did not show anything very worrisome. She then said she agreed with me about my own worries, and to rid me of them she would bump my biopsy up. She said we can get it done, exclude mets and then go from there. Ill continue to post in case anyone else has a similar experience


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like an attentive doctor!

Keep us posted.


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

I know! Something I haven't found very often before lol knowing she was so attentive has made me less worrisome.

Anyway, I also now have a detailed report. It seems my own research points to this being a beneign nodule. Anyone elses input would be greatly appreciated!

Ill be sure to post as soon as my biopsy is complete and I have the results 

Thanks for all the support guys!! 

THYROID ULTRASOUND :

Clinical Indication: 29 year old female with a history of T4N0 sigmoid cancer (HNPCC), now with an enhancing 1.1 cm thyroid nodule on CT scan.

Comparison Study: CT chest from August 15, 2012.

Findings:

The right lobe of the thyroid gland measures 1.7 x 1.1 cm. Within the mid-to-lower pole there is a round, circumscribed solid hyperechoic nodule with a hypoechoic rim which measures 1.8 x 1.1 x 0.9 cm. There is no associated microcalcification.

The left lobe of the thyroid gland measures 1.6 x 1.0 cm. No nodules are identified.

Isthmus measures 0.2 cm.

No enlarged or otherwise abnormal-appearing cervical lymph nodes are identified.

INTERPRETATION:

Solitary solid nodule in the mid-to-lower pole of the right lobe corresponding to the enhancing nodule seen on the prior CT scan of the chest. This nodule is of sufficient size to perform an FNA.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting the FNA. It is big enough and you want to rule out nodules characterized as solid. Good luck!


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

So, FNA was today. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. He used 4 small needles, and guided by ultrasound. Basically took longer to set up than it did to biopsy.

The wait game begins now. Since this all began I've been doing so much reading, and asking questions. It seems with all the 'common' nodules that are either incidental or palpable, we really don't have any reliable ways of noting benign from malignant by anything except FNA or surgery. A malignant nodule can be hypo/hyper echoic. It can be cystic or solid or mixed. It can be big or small, solitary or multiple.

Seems worrying does absolutely nothing but drive us absolutely nuts. 
(Which I've learned once again the hard way waiting for this day - so I refuse to spend the next week doing the same)
Thanks to all who have answered. I will come back as soon as I know the results.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep...looks like you've "got it" when it comes to the lack of certainty around it all.

Best wishes, and do keep us posted! Sending positive vibes your way...


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks so much!

I went on to mychart to check when my next appointment is, and it seems the cytology has already been posted for the doctor to view. I cannot access it, and I'm not sure if the quick turn over is a good or bad thing, but again doing my best not to worry. I did, however, email the endo and ask if she would be able to share my results with me, or if she'd rather wait till our appt on the 12th. I'm awaiting her response.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iceis007 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I went on to mychart to check when my next appointment is, and it seems the cytology has already been posted for the doctor to view. I cannot access it, and I'm not sure if the quick turn over is a good or bad thing, but again doing my best not to worry. I did, however, email the endo and ask if she would be able to share my results with me, or if she'd rather wait till our appt on the 12th. I'm awaiting her response.


Wow!!! That is fast on the cytology end! Now, doc.................hurry up and let your patient know!

We all hope it is good news. How are you feeling after the FNA? A bit sore? Did you ice down?


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Its a little sore, moreso tender I guess than sore. I didn't even think to put ice on it. Lol thanks for the advice  and I know! Sometimes I swear the waiting is worse than the results no matter what they are :S


----------

